# Festiva Timeshare



## Mausi (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

My Hubby and I went to a Sales Pitch and decided to buy for $7500. 


On the way home I started having regrets because that is a lot of Money. I sat on it for about 2 days and decided to cancel ( I had 5 days) Then I started searching online Line and I found the same Timeshares for free or maybe a couple of Hundred Dollars.

We are thinking about buying Resale. But my questions are:

Does anyone here own a Festiva Timeshare?

Why are the Maintenance Fee's lower when you buy direct instead of Resale?

How high can the Maintenance Fee's get?

How high is the Administrative Fee when you book for a second Time in one year?

How often do they slam an Owner with an Assessment Fee? 

Is it a wise decision to buy a timeshare?


I have so many more Questions but I better stop here for now and ask away again later.


Any Input on this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dmbrand (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi and welcome,

I own a fixed, deeded week at a resort that is managed by Festiva.  I am not a member of the Festiva Adventure points club.  The two are very different types of ownership; what kind of presentation did you attend?  The answers that you receive will be determined by the type of ownership.

By the way, it is good that you rescinded.  Now the learning process can begin...


----------



## Mausi (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, thank you for your Reply. They told us that we would get 3000 points very other year plus 3000 Bonus Points. What can I really do with 3000 points? I assume not very much. The also said that it is best to book 60 days out for only 1900 points. If the 1900 points are gone, I am waisting 1100 points because I can not get anything for 1100. Is it guaranteed that I will get a Unit only 60 days out?? I am getting more and more hesitant about this. There are so many People that are just giving away their Timeshares especially on Craigslist. They just want to get rid of it and I assume it is because of the Maintenance Fee, Assesment Fee, Administrative Fee's and whatever other fee's there are. At the Moment we have No Clue on what we are going to do. I guess we better wait until we get the Confirmation of Cancellation until we decide to buy Resale. Anymore Suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Karla


----------



## dmbrand (Oct 22, 2010)

Karla,
This is a Festiva Adventure points ownership; did you rescind precisely as your contract papers instructed you?  Most, if not all, rescissions require signed paperwork that is mailed back using a specific form of delivery, ie. USPS, Fed Ex, UPS, etc.

That being said, you are correct in thinking that 3000 points may not give you much to vacation with.  Festiva has a website that lists all their resorts, with corresponding points calendars.  This can be helpful if you indeed would like to utilize their points system.  There are other points systems, such as, RCI Points, Wyndham Points, Shell Points, Bluegreen Points, that give you options for vacationing, as well.  Festiva is a newcomer to this, and doesn't have as much history to base decisions on.  I find their system to be quite expensive, and don't care to convert my fixed week to points. Last I heard, the conversion fee is $5000 

As you peruse this forum, you will also find many negative posts about Festiva, and rightly so, as they have used sales practices that are deceptive.  And remember, most of the information you heard in that presentation probably sounded great with regards to ease of exchanging, and number of weeks you can get for your maintenance fees, etc.  Keep in mind that the salesman is not your friend, he/she is there to make a sale. 

Take the time explore all your options with regards to timesharing.  I learned alot from the information on this board.  You might want to rent condos for awhile before you decide to own; the market for this product is at a rather low point.  That is why you see them listed for free or low $.  This can also be a great time to purchase, if you are a savvy buyer.


----------



## Mausi (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Dawn,
I have sent them the Cancellation Letter that both my Husband and I signed. I have also returned the Binder and both Items went Certified Mail with Signature Requirement upon receiving everything. Do you recomend maybe going with Wyndham or any of the other ones? Do you know if the have a Pointsystem too and is it expensive? Festiva has showed us on their Kiosk the Interval where you can book Vacations at really low Prices. Such as a 7 day Cruise to the Carribean for 2 people for $469.00. That was really sold us.  Or being able to go to Saint Maarten using a Timeshare.  I better do a lot more thinking! Thanks again Dawn for all of your Help. Karla


----------



## aliikai2 (Oct 22, 2010)

*On Ebay there is an 8600 point annual Festiva*

with an opening bid of $1 and 0 in closing costs plus a $200 resort transfer fee. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Festiva-Adventu...20685249973?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3361ddadb5
The annual fees of $1163 looks like it will get you at least 2 weeks in a 1 bedroom during the prime seasons. 
http://www.festiva-blueridge.com/index.php/map-of-all-festiva-hospitality-group-resorts.html


Not bad overall. I have no idea how the company works.

Greg


----------



## Mausi (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks Greg!


----------



## dmbrand (Oct 22, 2010)

Karla,
Most discussions about using a timeshare, fixed week or points, in exchange for a cruise generally suggest that it is not the best value.  You can do better, often times, just using the discount vacation websites.  I believe that there are extra fees tacked onto that stated dollar amount which bring the price up considerably. Festiva does have their own sailing vacations, so I could be wrong.

As for other points systems, I can't necessarily recommend any, as I don't own a points based timeshare unit.  We own fixed weeks in our resorts; they work well for our vacation style.  

Your vacation habits should really dictate what type of ownership would work best for you.  The threads you find on this board will give you ample research material in helping to determine the best fit.  It took me six months of reading about the various systems before I took the plunge...and I bought it on ebay.  Just don't be in a hurry, any deal you see now, will still be there in the future; or another one will come along.

Out of curiosity, was the 3000 point package attached to a certain resort?  And what did they quote you for maintenance fees?  Most ebay auctions for Festiva points seem to be inconsistent, with regard to fees.   Some seem reasonable, and others seem very over priced.


----------



## Mausi (Oct 22, 2010)

Dawn,
I could use any Resort they said. They told us that our Maintenance Fee would be $595.00 every two years. However, I was planning on buying a Resale for $500.00 at the same Resort (Peppertree owned by Festiva) but the Current Owner's Maintenance Fee's are $1098.00 every 2 years.  I wonder if Festiva charges what they feel like charging??  Also you can only roll over leftover Points ones every 2 years. So in other words I would be loosing leftover Points every year. All this sounds fishy to me. I still have a lot of reading to do but all of this is so confusing and then there is that Trust Issue when I call Festiva and ask them ??. hey tell me what I want to hear anyway, that everything would work out just fine. Don't know which way to go. I am running around like a chicken with its head chopped off lol. 
Karla


----------



## elaine (Oct 22, 2010)

*take 3 months reading TUG*

First--keep your certified mail receipt in a safe place.  It is the day you mailed it, not the day they got it that counts. Of course, when the return receipt comes back--keep that too.  Sometimes, when timeshares get the cancel notice, they try to call you and sweeten the deal. The best advice is "JUST SAY NO--GIVE ME MY DEPOSIT BACK."  Then spend a lot of time reading TUG before you purchase.  High season places in high demand times are hard to reserve via II and RCI--so vacationing in the winter on tropical islands, skiing in Vail at Christmas, might be almost impossible.  There are a number of points systems--I would get on Intervalworld and RCI and look at the directories (you do not have to be a member). Find places you are interested in going in the next 5 years, and then do some research as to which system will best get you there.  Some like Hiltons, Starwoods, Marriotts, Wyndhams, etc.  It is easy to buy a timeshare--hard to get out of it (those ebay sales are examples of people who just want out). So, resist buying any (but esp.  low-cost/free timeshare), until you have researched, gotten the scoop from TUG and found that timeshare truly meets your needs. Good luck---it is an excellent time to buy--so many people are in over their heads--wish I needed another one right now! Elaine


----------



## DrBopp (Oct 23, 2010)

*Former Owner*



Mausi said:


> Dawn,
> I could use any Resort they said. They told us that our Maintenance Fee would be $595.00 every two years. However, I was planning on buying a Resale for $500.00 at the same Resort (Peppertree owned by Festiva) but the Current Owner's Maintenance Fee's are $1098.00 every 2 years.  I wonder if Festiva charges what they feel like charging??  Also you can only roll over leftover Points ones every 2 years. So in other words I would be loosing leftover Points every year. All this sounds fishy to me. I still have a lot of reading to do but all of this is so confusing and then there is that Trust Issue when I call Festiva and ask them ??. hey tell me what I want to hear anyway, that everything would work out just fine. Don't know which way to go. I am running around like a chicken with its head chopped off lol.
> Karla



Karla, 
 I am a former owner of Festiva from 2006-2010. They own a small amount of resorts and managed several other chains like Peppertree, which they either bought out or took over the day to day operations. The main reason there is a noticeable gap in MF between Festiva owned(built) resorts and their managed(takeover) resorts like Peppertree is that Festiva came into the market as a specialty or botique resort with a few upscale resorts. I bought at the Ellington, a golf community south of Myrtle Beach. MF were higher generally than most places and I didn't mind paying the difference because I thought I was getting value. What seperated us was was that I originally bought in 2006, was upgraded in 2008 and six months after I upgraded, they introduced the Festiva Adventure Program. Having just upgraded me from $7500 to $9850 on a Season upgrade, they turn around in less than 6 months and tell me that the old Timeshare System is not feasible anymore and that I needed to spend another $2995 to take full advantage of the "Timeshare Experience".  We, my spouse and I flatly refused mainly on the grounds that they could have waited and just offered us the Adventure Package and not upgraded us first. We felt that they knew what was coming and the upgrade was just a way to get more money out of us before they hit us with the points. Anyway, we did not buy the Points, although they looked really good. Earlier this year, we quitclaimed our time share back to Festiva and that ended that saga. My point is that the Adventure Club seems ok, but I don't feel that it tis worth an additional $3000, when you can get the majority of the real benefits from other systems like Wyndham for just buying the Points resale. I know you have a tough choice and the dedicated and knowledgable people in this User Group can help make that choice a lot easier. Knowing what I know now, I would never buy anything retail as far as timeshare is involved. With the market being as it is now, it is time to get in on some great values and only had to pay MF. Good luck to you and I hope you can find what you desire.

Gordon


----------



## Mausi (Oct 23, 2010)

Gordon,
thank you so much for your Advise. We now have decided not to buy or take over a free Timeshare that has already been paid in full and the MF are also up to Date on this. It is too risky to invest in something like this. Who know's the MF may go up to $2000 every 2 years and then what? I can book a nice Vacation for that Money. Then they want to hit People with all of the other Fee's. We better stay away from this.  I do want to thank everyone who has given me Advise on this matter and it was greatly appreciated. 

I was going to buy this Person's Timeshare for $300.00 and everything is paid for beside's the upcoming MF. She said that the Transfer would cost $495.00
They get 8000 Pointa every 2 years and it is at Peppertree Atlantic Beach and Festive owns it and it is float. If anyone is interested please leave me a Message and I will give you the Contact Info. I know feel bad that I told this Person that I would buy it and now I am not. Thanks all!!

Sincerely, Karla


----------



## dmbrand (Oct 23, 2010)

Karla,
I think you are wise to take more time.  There just isn't enough historical data for Festiva points to make a decision purchase right now.

You are correct that maintenance fees will rise over the length of time that you own; that is almost inevitable.  Nearly all of us have seen the fees jump in the past few years.  

I am glad Gordon was able to relinquish his unit back to Festiva; it usually is very difficult to disown one.

Good luck and stay on the boards to learn more!


----------



## Mausi (Oct 23, 2010)

Dawn,
I will definately check in to Tug every once in a while. You all have been so great in answering Questions and giving so much Advise. I am so glad that I have found this Message Board. I will keep you all up to Date on how our Cancellation went with Festiva. I have Confirmation that they have received the Cancellation Letter and the Binder. Thanks again Dawn and have a great weekend. Karla


----------



## Mausi (Oct 27, 2010)

*Refund of Down Payment*

Hello everyone,

here we go again. Festiva has received my Cancellation Letter and the Portfolio that I was told to send back also. 

I have been calling for 3 days now and nobody has ever picked up the Phone until today.

I spoke to Luke in Finance and he was pleasant at first but after I told him that I canceled he got rather rude! I asked him how long it would take for them to refund my Down-payment and he replied between 6 and 8 weeks or longer! What??????? I said!!! Well there is a Process that they need to go through! What Process?? Pulling up my Name in The Computer and mark it canceled ? 

So what can I do to speed up the Process?? Should I threaten them with the Attorney General and the BBB? They are quick to take the Money but they want to take month on End to return it!! Any Suggestions, please let me know!
Thanks, Karla


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 27, 2010)

How did you pay for this?

Did you stop payment on the check, or dispute the credit card charge?  If you haven't, you should.


----------



## Mausi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you Denise!
I have contacted my Credit Card Company and did a Dispute. They will send me the Paperwork that I still need to fill out and fax back. They said that they give the Merchant 15 days from the day of Cancellation to credit our Account. 
Thank you such much again for your Advise. It is greatly appreciated!!!
Karla


----------



## Skaught (Nov 23, 2011)

Karla,
I too want to cancel a similar package just two days after purchasing.  I have sent them a typed letter signed by both my wife and I.   We also returned their folder with all contents.  Do you have any advice on what I should do from this point on?

Thank you

Scott


----------



## Tia (Nov 23, 2011)

So long as you rescinded in the exact manner that was in your paperwork , including method of delivery , should be good am thinking.


----------



## theo (Nov 23, 2011)

Skaught said:


> Karla,
> I too want to cancel a similar package just two days after purchasing.  I have sent them a typed letter signed by both my wife and I.   We also returned their folder with all contents.  Do you have any advice on what I should do from this point on?
> 
> Thank you
> ...



"Karla" posted *over a year ago* now (October, 2010), so you may not get a reply from her all this time later. 

In any case, you were provided (as required by law) very specific contract cancellation instructions and an address to send same, with (maybe even within) the contract you signed. If you followed those instructions precisely and on time, you will be fine. Stay *off* the phone.

Each individual state has different time deadlines for such cancellations. It can be as few as three days (e.g., Massachusetts), but most states allow 5-7 days. It's the date of postmark (not receipt) that matters. Good luck.


----------



## Steve D (Jan 11, 2019)

DrBopp said:


> *Former Owner*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gordon, you said you quitclaimed your festiva time share back to festive. I am trying to get rid of my festiva timeshare and cannot get any exit company’s to work with me. How did you accomplish this please? SteveD


----------



## Steve D (Jan 11, 2019)

Gordon how did you quitclaim your festiva timeshare. I am trying to get rid of my timeshare with festiva and can not get any exit company to help me. Any help would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks
SteveD


----------

